# Hoyt Ultra Elite



## My-Time

First off welcome to AT, and what does your coach recommend, for your style for shooting? I would go with either the ultra elite or the pro elite. with the XT 3500 at 40-50#, with the cam 1/2 plus cams. Just my 2 cents :darkbeer:


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

Well yes I'm looking at those two bows, but the 3500 limbs are way to big for me.


----------



## ctmartinshooter

I prefer spirals on a U/E, but they're draw length-specific, which is a bad idea if you're 13. The U/E is a tack driver. Not much else to say about it.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

So the Cam and 1/2 plus are more adjustable? What make you like the spirals more?


----------



## Brown Hornet

My-Time said:


> First off welcome to AT, and what does your coach recommend, for your style for shooting? I would go with either the ultra elite or the pro elite. with the XT 3500 at 40-50#, with the cam 1/2 plus cams. Just my 2 cents :darkbeer:


With that draw a 3500 limbed bow would be a terrible choice IMO.....That bow is around 45" long....and is a boat anchor. Way too much bow for someone that age and height. The thing will be too heavy and feel like it's dragging the ground at full draw.:embara:

2000 limbs and cam 1/2+ is a GREAT choice....they are adjustable which is a plus since you are in the growing stages of your life :wink:

Listen to your coach


----------



## hppy4u2

Can't really add too much to the responses already submitted but I can definitely concur with the UltraElite decision. My experience comes from shooting a Vectrix, Vulcan, Katera, Alphamax 35 and now an UltraElite with spirals + XT 2000 limbs (28" draw length and currently 54 lbs). This bow is absolutely amazing!!! The big thing for me is that this bow has really allowed me to shoot so much more consistently well. With my shorter axle to axle bows I thought I was doing really well shooting 299 48-50X 5-spots and now this UltraElite makes it so much easier to do well. I haven't shot a full 5 spot round yet since I just got the bow 2 days ago but it's consistently shooting dime sized spots in my basement (only 13 yards). 

I think you will be pleasantly surprised with the bow. I know people can shoot 60X 5-spots with a shorter bow but I know I couldn't...now I think I can realistically aim for a perfect score as goal.


----------



## redman

Ultra elite is a great bow but i would go with the 2000 limbs cam half cam are great This bow with 3500 limbs is way to long of a bow for you. Even a older 
ultratec would be great to. Forrest carter has one for sale check youth bows for sale .


----------



## CHPro

Just set up an Ultra Elite for my son, also 13, 26.75" draw, 40#, XT2000 limbs with Cam & 1/2 Plus -- its working great for him. I concur with the limb choice as well, no need to go with the 3500 limbs for your age and draw length, imo.

Draw length variability on the Cam & 1/2 Plus should allow you to use the bow longer than if you were to go with the drawlength specific Spirals (outgrow), imo. 

>>------>


----------



## viperarcher

Brown Hornet said:


> With that draw a 3500 limbed bow would be a terrible choice IMO.....That bow is around 45" long....and is a boat anchor. Way too much bow for someone that age and height. The thing will be too heavy and feel like it's dragging the ground at full draw.:embara:
> 
> 2000 limbs and cam 1/2+ is a GREAT choice....they are adjustable which is a plus since you are in the growing stages of your life :wink:
> 
> Listen to your coach


I got to say I agree with Brown Hornet 100%! Brown Hornet is usaully right on Target about most things I have noticed after reading alot of his posts. I am shooting the Ultra elite with a 27in draw 61 lbs with XT2000 limbs and cam & half plus and its a tack driver!


----------



## VitalSpot

*Think Twice! 1400$ is alot of money for a UE!*

Save yourself some tuning headaches and get a Mathews Conquest 4  probably the easiest and best bow you will ever Shoot and tune!

Save yourself 500$ also! C4=975 UE=1400$

Can get a new sight or Arrows or that new true tension release you were probably thinking of getting  Much better investment!


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

Thanks guys! Soooooo it sounds like I should get a Ultra Elite with 2000 limbs and cam and 1/2 plus cams. I hear the wall is kind of spongey on the cam and 1/2 plus. Is that true????


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

I've also been hearing alot about that new vantage elite, but I'm 13 so I'm 99.99999% sure that that's too big for me. Right?


----------



## ctmartinshooter

The Vantage Elite would definitely be too big.


VitalSpot said:


> Save yourself some tuning headaches...


I don't know what bow you're talking about. My U/E was set up by eyeballing everything and shot bullet holes in paper (granted, it was a world class shooter doing the eyballing...but still). A shoot-thru riser is about the easiest thing in the world to get proper center shot adjustments on.


----------



## VitalSpot

**

i never said it wasn't easy to Setup... Setup is simple! tuning the cams when they get out of synch is a freaking nightmare!

i had 2 Hoyts Pro-elite w cam 1/2 and Ultra elite with c2 cams!

Once i changed the strings on C2 cams it was shooting great!!

I would go for c2 cams or Spirals cams ... Whatever has the hardest wall!! i found the cam 1/2 used to be very spongy. i personally love the hard wall specialyl if your shooting back tension!




ctmartinshooter said:


> The Vantage Elite would definitely be too big.
> 
> I don't know what bow you're talking about. My U/E was set up by eyeballing everything and shot bullet holes in paper (granted, it was a world class shooter doing the eyballing...but still). A shoot-thru riser is about the easiest thing in the world to get proper center shot adjustments on.


----------



## VitalSpot

Go for it dude!! Don't get Cam 1/2 unless they have modified the cam and installed a Stop for wall! go for Spirals or cam 1/2+ the cam 1/2+ is supposed to be good!!!

Spirals Will be Smoooooooooooookin fast!

Talking about hoyt makes me wanna get another one!!!



ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> Thanks guys! Soooooo it sounds like I should get a Ultra Elite with 2000 limbs and cam and 1/2 plus cams. I hear the wall is kind of spongey on the cam and 1/2 plus. Is that true????


----------



## CHPro

The wall on the Cam & 1/2 Plus is very firm and not what I would describe as spongy as long as you have the timing so both hit the flat part of the cam in sync (or top just ever so slightly hitting before the bottom). Original Cam & 1/2 was definitely more spongy but unless you're buying an older used UE you won't have that as an option anyway. Having shot the C2's and recently setting up an UE w/ Cam & 1/2 Plus for my son, I'd say the wall on both are very comparable.

>>------>


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

I'm planning to be doing indoor/outdoor target, and maybe some 3D. Still get the cam.5 plus?


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

I asked the same thing in the young archers forum and they all said I should get the spirals. You all said I should get the cam.5 plus??????


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

CHPro said:


> The wall on the Cam & 1/2 Plus is very firm and not what I would describe as spongy as long as you have the timing so both hit the flat part of the cam in sync (or top just ever so slightly hitting before the bottom). Original Cam & 1/2 was definitely more spongy but unless you're buying an older used UE you won't have that as an option anyway. Having shot the C2's and recently setting up an UE w/ Cam & 1/2 Plus for my son, I'd say the wall on both are very comparable.
> 
> >>------>


Is the wall on the C2's hard? I don't know if what you said means the cam.5 plus is hard or soft?


----------



## ctmartinshooter

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> I asked the same thing in the young archers forum and they all said I should get the spirals. You all said I should get the cam.5 plus??????


The spiral is the best cam, IMO, but again, you'll have to replace them every time your arms grow because they aren't adjustable. When you're 17 or 18 and you're (probably) done growing, then get a non-adjustable cam.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

VitalSpot said:


> Go for it dude!! Don't get Cam 1/2 unless they have modified the cam and installed a Stop for wall! go for Spirals or cam 1/2+ the cam 1/2+ is supposed to be good!!!
> 
> Spirals Will be Smoooooooooooookin fast!
> 
> Talking about hoyt makes me wanna get another one!!!


The spirals are only 8 fps faster!!!:mg:


----------



## CHPro

archery=life, imo both the C2's and the Cam & 1/2 Plus have hard walls. Just not as hard as the Spiral. As ctmartinshooter said, unless you are done growing and/or plan on purchasing new cams, and possibly limbs/cables/bowstrings, every year or two I'd stick with the Cam & 1/2 Plus since you can adjust the draw length via the module very readily. Plenty fast enough for indoor and outdoor target and with the right arrow set-up you should be able to get plenty of speed for 3D as well.

>>------>


----------



## tennpin

I would get the cam 1/2 plus you are going to grow a lot in the next 3years and you can adjust the cam to fit you .I shoot a ultraelite with the cam1/2 plus and its has a great wall and its fast.


----------



## Brown Hornet

and here comes one of those post that most that know me will pop up from time to time 

There is a lot of CRAP posted in this thread that isn't true at all....if you can't give solid factual info...don't post it....and pay attention to the info already given :zip:

The Cam 1/2 + doesn't have a soft/spongy wall....neither does the cam 1/2...but it is softer then the C2, spiral, and the Cam 1/2+ because those cams have a draw stop peg....

The C2s aren't a pain to setup at all....you work on them the EXACT same way as you do all of Hoyts other cams...so if you have issues setting up a bow with C2s...you are screwed with spirals and the cam 1/2 also :doh: if you are having issues and there are 1000s of archers without those same issues....it probably aint the cams....I know I have ZER0 issues with the C2s on my Pro Elite....

He is a kid....a spiral or C2 is a terrible choice since he could grow like a weed at any given second....


----------



## 2fingers

+10 well said! 


Also if you start with the 2000 limbs (cam 1/2 +) and grow 2 much 2 fast you can go to the 3000 limbs with the same cams and you gain 1" . 







Brown Hornet said:


> and here comes one of those post that most that know me will pop up from time to time
> 
> There is a lot of CRAP posted in this thread that isn't true at all....if you can't give solid factual info...don't post it....and pay attention to the info already given :zip:
> 
> The Cam 1/2 + doesn't have a soft/spongy wall....neither does the cam 1/2...but it is softer then the C2, spiral, and the Cam 1/2+ because those cams have a draw stop peg....
> 
> The C2s aren't a pain to setup at all....you work on them the EXACT same way as you do all of Hoyts other cams...so if you have issues setting up a bow with C2s...you are screwed with spirals and the cam 1/2 also :doh: if you are having issues and there are 1000s of archers without those same issues....it probably aint the cams....I know I have ZER0 issues with the C2s on my Pro Elite....
> 
> He is a kid....a spiral or C2 is a terrible choice since he could grow like a weed at any given second....


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

Can you get draw spots for the cam.5 plus?


----------



## Brown Hornet

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> Can you get draw spots for the cam.5 plus?


They come with them...that's how the cam is made. 

The original Cam 1/2 is the only one without a stop.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

OK, I'm going to order a Ultra Elite with 2000 limbs and cam.5 plus cams soon. If you have any pics of an ultra in fusion, blue, or jet black I would love to see them!!!


----------



## viperarcher

Hoyt ultra elite with cam &half plus, fuse stabilizers, truball axcel 2000, extreme x3D and feather vistion 4x verde lens, Trophy Taker spring steel 2.


----------



## WHAMMYMAN2002

*Got a ? On the ultraelite??????*

I have a 26 7/8 draw length, and shoot a 300 gr. arrow at 60lbs. What kind of speed can I get with a ultraelite??? That is with the spiral x cam with a peep and d-loop..and 2000 limbs with a 6 3/4 brace height...help a brother out here.....


----------



## ctmartinshooter

Here's my U/E in blue.


----------



## Harperman

WHAMMYMAN2002 said:


> I have a 26 7/8 draw length, and shoot a 300 gr. arrow at 60lbs. What kind of speed can I get with a ultraelite??? That is with the spiral x cam with a peep and d-loop..and 2000 limbs with a 6 3/4 brace height...help a brother out here.....


....WhammyMan....Everything being set up and tuned properly, 300 f.p.s. shouldnt be out of the question...I'm shooting an Ultra Elite with XT2000 limbs, and C-2's, at 27.5" draw...At 60# dead on the nose, and arrows that average out at 310 grains, Fletcher peep, and loop, and two brass nocksets on the string near the cams, I'm getting average speeds of 298 f.p.s....I think that there is a few more f.p.s. I can coax out of this bow, but I'm happy with it where it is...Spirals are probably between 5 and 10 f.p.s faster than C-2's, on average...Spiral cams are also great for shorter draw lengths...Seems that You lose less speed per inch with Spiral cams...Part of this is also because the cams get smaller, and the brace/ATA change accordingly...Maybe someone else will chime in, but I see 290 f.p.s as a definate, as long as the set-ip and tune is good....Take Care!....Harperman


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

Viper archer: is that the jet black?
CMartinShooter: is that the cobalt blue?


----------



## viperarcher

Yep jet black!


----------



## ctmartinshooter

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> CMartinShooter: is that the cobalt blue?


Yep.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

Anyone have pictures of green fusion? Or blue fusion? Are those the only fusions?


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

Why won't you say something!!!


----------



## My-Time

http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

Why did you send me that link?


----------



## My-Time

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> Anyone have pictures of green fusion? Or blue fusion? Are those the only fusions?


 Well maybe if you click on to that link, you may get a chance to look over some colors hoyt has offer.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

Yeah. Sooooooooooooooooo is the vantage elite to big for me? But I can shoot the bow-tech Brigadier just fine at 40" A to A and the vantage elite is only 41" A to A?


----------



## Redneckarcher 3

the thing is the VE weighs a pound or 2 more than the BT


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

Oh, and I thought the Brigadier was heavy!!!:mg: How much does the Brigadier, Vantage Elite, ultra elite weigh?


----------



## N7709K

VE is around 5 pounds, UE is around 4.5 pounds, and I don't know the weight of the BT.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

Does Hoyt still make bows in green fusion?


----------



## K.Jensen

Once again, if you would just click on that link you have been provided you would get the answers to most of the questions you are asking.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

I have, it lists fusion but I've heard that there are other fusions that aren't on there. So please just answer my question! Is blue the only fusion that Hoyt still makes? If there are others than would you please tell me!


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

*Ok*

Ok, Thanks for all your help. I think I might order a Hoyt Ultra Elite with xt2000 limbs and cam.5 plus soon. Probably in Fusion! If you have any info I'll still welcome it.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

Now I'm pulling 50.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

Should I get 3000 or 2000 limbs?


----------



## Redneckarcher 3

with your small draw only get a 2000s with 3000 it will slow your arrows down like10-15fps and thats a lot if your going to do some 3d


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

What do you guys think about the pro elite? Should I get the pro or ultra elite?


----------



## ctmartinshooter

At some point, you're just going to have to decide for yourself. We've told you about the limbs; we've told you about our suggestions regarding draw length and bow dimensions; we've already explored all this stuff. Take a look at the specs of each bow and decide. The more you sit there hemming and hawing the less time you're shooting.


----------



## blueglide1

CHPro said:


> Just set up an Ultra Elite for my son, also 13, 26.75" draw, 40#, XT2000 limbs with Cam & 1/2 Plus -- its working great for him. I concur with the limb choice as well, no need to go with the 3500 limbs for your age and draw length, imo.
> 
> Draw length variability on the Cam & 1/2 Plus should allow you to use the bow longer than if you were to go with the drawlength specific Spirals (outgrow), imo.
> 
> >>------>


Jeff,you left out one thing, D.aint normal.Lots of us older guys would like to ring his [beyond his years ]shooting little neck! LOL:icon_1_lol:


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

*Finally*

I just ordered a hoyt ultra elite with 2000 40-50 pound limbs, cam.5 plus 2 cams, in blue fusion!


----------



## viperarcher

sweet your gonna really like it


----------



## lilianbattery

*archary*

we know the website


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

What web-sight?


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

It should be here this week!:banana::icon_king::hello2::grin::wav::clap2::becky::happy::dance::bounce:


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

*It's here!!!*

Check it out!!! All my usual gear!/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0457.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0460.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0458.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0461.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0463.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0464.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0459.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0462.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0465.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0466.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0467.JPG
/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0468.JPG


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE

You have to copy and paste them into your web address box. /Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0467.JPG is the best.


----------

